# Καναρίνια > Διατροφή >  Πτερόρροια

## jk21

*..και ενω ηδη η αναπαραγωγη ειναι προς ή εχει ηδη φτασει στο τελος της και οι νεοσσοι μας μεγαλωνουν στις ευρωχωρες κλουβες που τους εχουμε διαθεσει για την εκγυμναση των φτερων τους ,μια αλλη σημαντικη περιοδος του ετησιου κυκλου των πουλιων μας πλησιαζει : η ΠΤΕΡΟΡΟΙΑ
Κατα την πτεροροια τα πουλακια μας αλλαζουν μεσα στα πλαισια μιας φυσιλογικης λειτουργιας αν αυτο συμβαινει μονο αυτην την περιοδο το φτερωμα τους.Τα φτερα των πουλιων ειναι ζωικος ιστος που αποτελειται απο θειουχα αμινοξεα οπως η μεθειονινη και η λυσινη.Αμινοξεα που ειναι σπανια στις περισσοτερες φυτικες πηγες τροφιμων που δινουμε στα πτηνα.Τις αναγκες των πουλιων την περιοδο αυτη την εχουμε ισως ηδη δει εδω

http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...B9%CE%B1%CF%82

με την ευκαιρια του νεου αυτου αφιερωματος -συνοψης που κανω θα ηθελα να δοθει η ευκαιρια αφου παραθεσω πηγες πληροφοριων για το γρηγορο και ανωδυνο περασμα των πουλιων μεσα απο την εποχη της πτεροροιας ,να συζητησουμε οποιδηποτε απορια πανω σε αυτες αλλα και να αντιμετωπισουμε ολοι μαζι τυχον πιο εντονα προβληματα που θα συναντισει ο καθενας στα δικα τους πουλια και τους τροπους να τα ξεπερασει
η αντιμετωπιση της πτεροροιας θα πρεπει να γινεται σε δυο κατευθηνσεις
η μια ειναι η συχνη παροχη μπανιου στα πουλια μας ακομη και πανω απο μια φορα την ημερα ωστε και τα φτερα που πεφτουν να μην σκορπιζονται στον αερα αλλα και το πουλι να ανακουφιζεται ειδικα τωρα που η ζεστη ειναι εντονη.το νεο φτερωμα που βγαινει θα εχει ενα ακομη λογο να ειναι πιο λαμπερο αν στο μπανακι προσθεοτουμε αλατα μπανιου για πουλια ή μισο κουταλακι μηλοξυδο βιολογικο αφιλτραριστο (αυτο που εχει θολη εμφανιση με ιζημα) ή και τα δυο μαζι.το μπανιο δεν πρεπει να μενει πανω απο μιση ωρα καθε φορα γιατι συσσωρευει μικροβια που τα πουλια πινοντας μπορει να προωθησουν στο γαστρεντερικο τους με ασχημες συνεπειες  αλλα και γιατι γινεται ειδικα τις απογευματινες ωρες εστια κουνουπιων με κινδυνο μεταδοσης απο αυτα της ευλογιας των πουλιων
η αλλη κατευθυνση για γρηγορο περασμα της περιοδου αλλαγης φτερων ειναι η παροχη διατροφης που να καλυπτει αμεσα της ειδικες αναγκες των πουλιων την περιοδο αυτη
Βασικη ειναι η συνεχιση διαθεσης αυγου ή αυγοτροφης γιατι το αυγο ειναι σημαντικοτατη πηγη των θειουχων αμινοξεων (μεθειονινης ,λυσινης) .Ιδεες διαθεσης του αναλογα με το πως το προτιμουν τα πουλια ειναι ειτε σκετο μαζι με το τσοφλι του (για παροχη ασβεστιου) στην αυγοθηκη ειτε μεσω των παρακατω τροπων 
που θα βρουμε στις συνταγές αυγοτροφών που εχω κατα καιρους και περίπτωση ,προτείνει εδώ
*
*Αυγοτροφή για καρδερίνες εκτροφής και άλλα ιθαγενή*

*Αυγοτροφή με τη χρήση κους-κους*

*Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( eggfood for yellow canaries )*

*Βάση για αυγοτροφή δίχως κρόκο αυγού για καναρίνια χρώματος*

*Αυγοτροφή για καναρίνια κίτρινου παράγοντα ( eggfood for yellow canaries )*

*Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής*

*Συνταγή ξηρής αυγοτροφής  -   Αυγόψωμο*

*

Αν καποια πουλια μας εχουν προβλημα συσσωρευσης λιπους στην αμαρα τους (κοιλιακη χωρα) τοτε απο τις συνταγες αφαιρουμε  τους κροκους και δινουμε επιπλεον ασπραδι που δεν εχει καθολου λιπος αλλα ειναι πληρης πρωτεινη που περιεχει τα επιθυμητα αμινοξεα.


Επιπλεον  στο μιγμα ξηρων σπορων προσθετουμε ενα 5%   σπορου  περιλλα

Το βασικο μιγμα σπορων μπορει να ενισχυθει με την διαθεση και φυτρων  (βλαστωμενων σπορων)
**Φύτρα-βλαστημένοι σπόροι για τα πουλιά μας*

*Φύτρα για παπαγάλους*

*
με ενα μιγμα 2 προς 1 αμυλουχων και λιπαρων σπορων.

Η προταση  μου 2 μερη κινοα ή αμαρανθο  (αμυλουχοι σποροι με λιγοτερα λιπαρα ακομα και απο το κεχρι αλλα σημαντικοτατη πηγη σχεδον εφαμιλλης του αυγου σε πρωτεινη (θειουχων αμινοξεων )
**O σπόρος κινόα και η αξία του στη διατροφή των πτηνών*

*
και 1 νιζερ


αυτη η αναλογια εχει θερμιδικη αξια  τετοια που τα πουλια μπορουν τρωνε ανετα καθε μερα χωρις να ανεβαινει το ποσο των θερμιδων που δεχονται (ελεγχοντας παντα την συνολικη τροφη που τρωνε) .Τους βλαστωμενους σπορους τους διαθετω αναμικτους με την αυγοτροφη τους την οποια κανουν ακομα πιο λαχταριστη για τα πουλια ενω της δινουν και την αφραταδα που χρειαζεται ωστε να μην ξεραινεται ευκολα το καλοκαιρι
Απο κει και περα στην αυγοτροφη μεσα μπορουν να προστεθουν τα φυσικα συμπληρωματα διατροφης  που ειναι ιδανικες πηγες των αμινοξεων που μας ενδιαφερουν και απο τις σπανιες μη ζωικες πηγες τους


Σπιρουλινα

http://jk21.yooblog.gr/?p=8

Μαγια μπυρας

http://mic.sgmjournals.org/cgi/reprint/31/2/247.pdf ( αρθρο για την περιεκτικοτητα της σε θειουχα αμινοξεα )

( εγω χρησιμοποιω την μαγια της backs αλλα και η quicko απο οτι εχω δει σε φιλικο μου προσωπο εχει και αυτη μαγια που μοιζει με την παρεχομενη για ανθρωπινη χρηση στα φαρμακεια.δεν πρεπει να γινει παρανοηση και μπερδεμα της με την μαγια για δημιουργια ψωμιου η οποια ειναι διαοφορετικος ζυμομυκητας απο την μαγια μπυρας που μπορει να δωσουμε και στα πουλια μας )
αλλα και ο σπορος chia  που ειναι μικροσκοπικος και δεν μπορει να μπει στο βασικο μιγμα .ο σπορος αυτος ειναι ιδανικη πηγη πολλων λιπαρων οξεων αλλα και των θειουχων αμινοξεων μεθειονινη και λυσινη οπως μπορουμε να δουμε σε πινακα σχετικο εδω

http://ps.fass.org/cgi/reprint/81/6/826.pdf

η διατροφη αυτη ειναι επαρκεστατη αν συνοδευεται και απο φρουτα εποχης ή χορταρικα οπως η γλυστριδα 
και αλλα καλα πλυμενα και στεγνωμενα που προσδιδουν βιταμινες ,ιχνοστοιχεια και λιπαρα οξεα(η γλυστριδα διακρινεται γιαυτο) καταλληλα για το μεταβολισμο των αμινοξεων
ομως λογω διατροφικων ελλειψεων απο την μεχρι τωρα διατροφη τους ή και ιδιοσυγκρασιας του οργανισμου του καποια πουλια ισως παρουσιασουν πολυ πιο εντονο το φαινομενο της πτεροροιας με απογυμνωση περιοχων του δερματος τους.
σε αυτη την περιπτωση (απογυμνωσης περιοχων) αλλα και στην περιπτωση που η αγαπη μας για τα πουλια δεν ειναι και τοσο εντονη οσο λεμε για να ασχοληθουμε περισσοτερο χρονο με τη διατροφη τους (πχ φτιαχνοντας φυτρα )  προτεινετε η χρηση
συνθετικων πολβιταμινουχων σκευασματων που περιεχουν απαραιτητα και θειουχα αμινοξεα οπως η λυσινη και η μεθειονινη
καποια απο αυτα που κυκλοφορουνε στο ελληνικο εμποριο ειναι τα


mutavit  orlux
nekton bio ή nekton s
ornicuma s
tabernil muda ή tabernil total 
pterophene tafarm
multivitamin + chevita
grow more plus     tithebarn 

(αν καποιος γνωριζει καποιο αλλο να αναφερθει ωστε να προστεθει στη λιστα)
ευχομαι η περιοδος αυτη να περασει με τον καλυτερο δυνατο τροπο για τα πουλακια μας αλλα και για μας!*

----------


## jk21

ενα πολυ ενδιαφερον αρθρο για τη χρηση των πρωτεινων που νομιζω εχει σχεση

http://www.alop.gr/forum/index.php?topic=34.0

----------


## jk21

επισης

δεν ανφερθηκα στην *γυρη*


http://www.ekem.org.gr/index.php?mac...id=59&hl=el_GR

<< Αν συγκρίνουμε την περιεκτικότητα της γύρης σε αμινοξέα με την  αντίστοιχη του βοδινού κρέατος, των αυγών ή του τυριού θα διαπιστώσουμε  ότι σε ίσο βάρος η γύρη είναι 5-7 φορές πιο πλούσια από αυτές τις  τροφές, που φημίζονται για τη διατροφική τους αξία. Να γιατί η γύρη  είναι μια εξαιρετικά συμπυκνωμένη τροφή (Callian 1958, Brown 1989).  Επίσης αποτελέσματα από διαφορές διατροφικές δοκιμές έδειξαν ότι η  ισορροπία των αμινοξέων είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας της διατροφικής  αξίας της γύρης (lannuzzi 1993b). >>

 << Η κυστείνη είναι ένα αμινοξύ που επηρεάζει θετικά την τριχοφυία και το χρώμα των μαλλιών>>


Ειναι  πλουσια σε αμινοξεα και ειδικα στην κυστινη η οποια αποτελει βασικο αμινοξυ για την δημιουργια της κερατινης απο την οποια αποτελουνται τα φτερα
http://www.oropharma.com/Nutri/Nutri...6138&pro=16146

<< ... During the moult, birds have an increased need of the buildingblocks of this protein, namely methionine and *cysteine* >>

http://www.vetafarm.com/pages/Moulting-in-Birds-.html

<< ... To provide the increased protein needed for feather  production you should try and increase the sulphur containing amino  acids such as methionine and *cystine* >> 

http://www.birdchannel.com/media/bir...needs.aspx.pdf

 << Feathers are a large part
of the protein mass of birds. When birds molt, the synthesis of new feathers requires amino acids, *especially cysteine* and
amino nitrogen. Because feathers grow continuously throughout the day, part of the amino acids must come from  >> 


http://jb.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/pdf_extract/24/2/207

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Δημήτρη κάνε όποτε μπορέσεις μια ανανέωση των link !! Δεν λειτουργούν τα περισσότερα !*

----------


## jk21

καποια ειχαν προβλημα μαλλον απο παλιοτερη μεταφορα σερβερ .καποια ηταν απο λινκ ιστοσελιδων που κλεισανε αλλα αντικατασταθηκανε το ενα με δικο μας αρθρο που γραφτηκε στην πορεια για την κινοα (στο αλλο ανεφερα λιγα παραπανω για τον παραπλησιας αξιας αμαρανθο ) και το αλλο με το ιδιο αρθρο για τις πρωτεινες του Β Σελεκου στον ΑΛΟΠ 
ενω προσθεσα πληροφοριες περισσοτερες για την γυρη 

αξιζει να ριξεται ξανα μια ματια 


ΑΛΕΞ σε  ευχαριστω !!!!

----------


## lagreco69

Υπεροχο αρθρο Δημητρη σε ευχαριστουμε!!

----------


## COMASCO

πολυ ωραιο αρθρο κυριε δημητρη ΜΠΡΑΒΟ τελεια δουλεια. :Jumping0044: ευγε!!!! ::

----------


## Ηρακλής

Πόλη καλώ άρθρο Κ.δημητρη σας ευχαριστούμε!!!!

----------


## Chopper

Η πτερόροια πότε ξεκινάει και πότε τελειώνει χοντρικά?
Συμβαίνει πάνω απο 1 φορά το χρόνο?Δέν βρήκα κάτι στο φόρουμ γι αυτό ρωτάω.
Εμένα το αρσενικό παραδεισάκι μαδάει αυτό το καιρό.Έχει πούπουλα του παντού.Είναι η εποχή του?
Δέν βρήκα αντίστοιχο θέμα στα παραδείσια γι αυτό ρωτάω εδώ.

----------


## jk21

στα παραδεισια δεν ξερω να σου απαντησω εγκυρα .στα gouldian καποιες φορες και δυο φορες το χρονο αλλα στα καναρινια μονο μια απο μεσα ιουλη μεχρι τελος σεπτεμβρη και ειναι για καθε πουλι το πολυ διμηνο

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Καλησπέρα, έχω ένα λευκό καναρίνι και θέλω να ρωτήσω αν κατά την διάρκεια της πτερόρροιας μπορώ να του δίνω αυγό ( με η χωρίς κρόκο?) ακόμη για βιταμίνη Α τι να του δίνω?...και το κυριότερο τι να αποφεύγω για να μην "βάψει" ?

Ευχαριστώ και αν βρίσκομαι σε λάθος θέμα-κατηγορία συγγνώμη!

----------


## jk21

Αυγο να του δινεις καθε μερα χωρις κροκο και 1 με 2 φορες την εβδομαδα ,δωσε και με κροκο .Ναι μπορει να επηρεασει το λιποχρωμα του πουλιου ,αλλα οχι τοσο ευκολα ,παρα μονο σε ποσοτητα .Χορταρικα με βιταμινη Α υπαρχουν πολλα οπως η γλυστριδα ,το μπροκολο ,το καροτο ,το σεσκουλο κλπ αλλα ολα την εχουν την χρωστικουλα τους .Κανενα ομως δεν επηρεαζει σε μετρημενες ποσοτητες 

το ασπραδι του αυγου ομως ,ελλειψει κροκου ειναι 1000 % απαραιτητο και αν δεν το τρωει σκετο ,θα το κανεις αυγοτροφη με την προσθηκη 2 τριμμενων σε σκονη κουταλιων νιφαδων βρωμης για καθε 2 ασπραδια καλα βρασμενα 

δινε παραλληλα πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα και βιταμινη Α στη συσταση

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Το τελευταίο με την πολυβιταμίνη, εννοείς αυτό που είναι σε υγρή μορφή που μπαίνει στο νερό?

----------


## jk21

ναι ειτε σε υγρη ,ειτε σε υδατοδιαλυτη σκονη 

σε καμμια περιπτωση τις κατ ευφημισμον  βιταμινες και μαλλον απλα εγχρωμομπισκοτοσκονες αγνωστων πρωτων υλων

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Η κατ ευφημισμον ειναι μαρκα ετσι?

----------


## jk21

*Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης*οχι . η ευνοικη αλλα ψευτικη ονομασια (καλη φημη , ευ φημη ) που ειχαν ως αποδεκτη απο το ευρυ κοινο μεχρι πριν λιγα χρονια ,αυτα τα μπισκοτοσκευασματα αγνωστων πρωτων υλων ,οπως και χρωστικων που σιγουρα δεν χρειαζονται στο πουλακι σου 

αν δεν θελεις να δωσεις εντελως κροκο και τον φοβασαι ,η χρηση πολυβιταμινης ειναι επιβεβλημενη

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ φίλε μου για τις συμβουλές σου, σίγουρα κάτι θα ξαναχρειαστει να ρωτησω, μεχρι τοτε να 'σαι καλα!!!

----------


## jk21

περιμενε για να σιγουρεψεις τα περι κροκου και παιδια που εχουν λευκα πχ ο NIKOSP που μου ερχεται στο μυαλο μου

----------


## Gardelius

*jk21* το μόνο που "δέν" εχεις φτιάξει,..... ειναι για Λευκά!!!! 

Μπορεις να ξεκινησεις γιατι φέτος απ οτι ειδες,...Η Λευκή μου πριγκίπισσα!!!

----------


## jk21

εισαι σιγουρος; 

απο κατι απλο και παλιο

*Βάση για αυγοτροφή δίχως κρόκο αυγού για καναρίνια χρώματος*εως κατι πιο συνθετο (αν και μιλω για κοκκινα ,το ιδιο ισχυει και για τα λευκα στην εκει παρατηρηση )

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)**Σε καναρινια κοκκινου παραγοντα σε εποχές που το κιτρινο δεν επιτρέπεται στη διατροφη τους .αντικαταστουμε το καλαμποκαλευρο και τους 8 κροκους των αυγων με 4 επιπλεον ασπραδια και 200 ml αλευρι σογιας ή τριμμενου κιμα σογιας 


η τελευταια μαλιστα συνταγη ,επειδη εχει γαλα ,αρα και βιτ Α ,βοηθα ιδιαιτερα τα λευκα καναρινια*

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Την τελευταια  συνταγη εννοεις αυτη..

*Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe) ?? αντικαταθιστωντας το καλαμποκαλευρο και τους 8 κροκους των αυγων με 4 επιπλεον ασπραδια και 200 ml αλευρι σογιας ή τριμμενου κιμα σογιας οπως προειπες?*

----------


## jk21

ναι αυτο εννοω .να αφαιρεσεις τους κροκους και να δωσεις 8+ 4 = 12 ασπραδια αλλα και  τον τριμμενο κιμα σογιας που δεν θα δωσει μονο το αμυλο του αλευρου με το οποιο εχει γινει ,αλλα και παρα πολυ πρωτεινη .Ο απολιπασμενος κιμας σογιας εχει γυρω στο 50 % πρωτεινη .Σε περιοδους οπου δεν μας ενδιαφερει το πυρωμα των πουλιων ,αλλα η σημαντικη ενισχυση σε αμινοξεα  απαραιτητα για το φτερωμα ,προσωρινα η χρηση σογιας (μη μεταλλαγμενης .ο τυποποιημενος της fytro τουλαχιστον το αναφερει ) ειναι αποδεκτη αλλα οχι σαν βασικη πηγη πρωτεινης που συνεχιζει να ειναι το ασπραδι του αυγου .
Βασικα προτεινω την αφαιρεση πληρως στον κροκο ,για οσους φοβουνται εστω και την μικρη χρηση του .Δεν εχω λευκα ,αλλα δεν φοβαμαι οτι μπορει να περασει η χρωστικη 2 κροκων στα φτερα των πουλιων σε μια αυγοτροφη που το βαρος της ξεπερναει το ενα κιλο .

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Αρκετα ενδιαφερον... προς το παρον του δινω το ασπραδι καθημερινα και καμια φορα με λιγο κροκο, τα λαχανικα του μερα παρα μερα και τις επομενες ημερες θα αγορασω και μια πολυβιταμινη οπως μου ειχες πει για το νερο....

μια 2η ερωτηση...σε περιπτωση που δεν φτιαψω την αυγοτροφη που προτεινεις στο εμποριο υπαρχει αυγοτροφη για τα λευκα?

----------


## jk21

ναι πχ αυτη 

http://cede.be/en/our-products/produ...o-rearing-food
Composition
Bakery products, egg and egg products, sugars, seeds, vegetable protein extracts, vegetable by-products, oils and fats, minerals

οπως βλεπεις αναφερει οτι εχει αυγο 

αλλα εχει και ...προιοντα αυγου (δεν εφτανε το αυγο μαλλον ...) 

sugars ( για να ταιζουμε τους μυκητες με ποικιλια σακχαρων ..... ) 

εκχυλισματα φυτικων πρωτεινων (πρωτεινη σογιας δηλαδη ) 

φυτικα υποπροιοντα .... δεν ξερω τι ειναι ... δεν ειμαι σιγουρος οτι και κεινοι ξερουν 

λαδια (οχι λαδι ... ποικιλια να υπαρχει ) 

fats (ζωικο λιπος δηλαδη ... λες να ειναι μονο βουτυρο; ... )  



αν θες την δινεις .... εγω δεν θελω να την δωσεις ....

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Οπως το φανταστηκα....θα την προσπαθησω μονος μου καλυτερα...
Τα λαχανικα πχ. γλυστριδα χρειαζονται καθημερινα οπως και το αυγο?
Επισης σημερα παρατηρησα οτι στο καναρινακι φαινοταν το δερμα,λιγο βεβαια στο κεφαλακι του...ειναι φυσιολογικο λογω πτερροροιας ετσι?

----------


## jk21

λιγο να φαινεται ,συμβαινει συχνα .αν αυξηθει δειχνει οτι εχει ταλαιπωρηθει αρκετα 

τα χορταρικα δινουν στα πουλια θρεπτικα συστατικα που δινουν στη φυση οι ημιωριμοι χλωροι σποροι .Ετσι συνηθως τους τρωνε στη φυση τα πουλια .οι ξεροι που δινουμε εμεις δινουν αρκετα ,αλλα η παλαιοτητα τους και η ξερη μορφη τους ,δινει πολλες φορες σε καποια θρεπτικα στοιχεια που ο οργανισμος χρειαζεται καθε μερα (υδατοδιαλυτες βιταμινες β ) λιγοτερα απο οσα ειναι αναγκαια .Τα χορταρικα συμπληρωνουν αυτη τη ελλειψη ,ενω παραλληλα δινουν αντιοξειδωτικες ουσιες και δημιουργουν σχετικο κορεσμο στο στομαχι του πουλιου ωστε να μην τρωει πληθος λιπαρων σπορων και παχαινει 

το αυγο στη συντηρηση (τελος πτεροροιας εως μεσα δεκεμβρη ,ισως και λιγο παραπανω για την νοτια ελλαδα ) δεν ειναι αναγκαιο για καθημερινη χρηση και αρκει να δινεις 1 με 2 φορες την εβδομαδα και λιγη ποσοτητα .Μετα και παλι συχνα

----------


## stam64

Καλημέρα σας,να πω την άποψη μου, αφού το χρώμα στα λευκά καναρινια δημιουργείται από την απουσία του κίτρινου κ του κόκκινου χρώματος, δηλαδή αυτα τα πουλιά έχουν μελανίνες αλλά έχουν γονίδια που αναστέλλουν την εμφάνιση τους (των μελανινών), πως γίνεται να επηρεαστεί το λευκό χρώμα τους? Το πολύ στα κυρίαρχα αν φάνε φουλ λουτείνη να γίνει πιο έντονη η κίτρινη γραμμή στη φτερούγα.Λέω τώρα εγώ.
Ας μας πουν κ οι ποιο έμπειροι.

----------


## jk21

Σταματη απο οσο ξερω ,γιατι και γω δεν ξερω καλα ,σε μελανινικα πουλια εχουμε εμφανιση σκουρων χρωματων πχ μαυρο ,καφε  που με την παρουσια του κιτρινου καποιου καροτενοειδους ,δινει πχ το μαυρο τελικα αυτο που λεμε πρασινο πουλι .Οταν απουσιαζει η μελανινη αυτο που βλεπουμε τελικα ειναι σκετο το κιτρινο ή το πορτοκαλι των κατοτενοειδων .Ενας που ασχολειται με καναρινια χρωματος θα μας διαφωτισει καλυτερα ,γιατι εγω δεν μπορω να το κανω εγκυρα

αν δεν ισχυε παντως αυτο ,τοτε στα mosaic καναρινια ,οταν βγαινανε να φτερα λευκου χρωματος ,δεν θα υπηρχε η απαγορευση για χρηση τροφων με φυσικες χρωστικες

----------


## stam64

Καλησπέρα, mosaic δεν είχα κ δεν έχω για να σας πω κάτι, πάντως πέρισυ που πέρασε πτερορροια στα χέρια μου λευκό κυριαρχο του έδινα σπιτική αυγοτροφή κ αυγο με κρόκο μέσα χωρις κανένα πρόλημα στο λευκό χρώμα.Επίσης αυτην την περίοδο αλλάζουν πτέρωμα περίπου 15 λευκά κυρίαρχα κ δίνω ομοίως με πέρισυ αυγοτροφή κ αυγό με κροκάδι όπως επίσης φουλ πιπεριά κόκκινη, μπρόκολο, σπανάκι κ τελευταία γλυστρίδα που ανακάλυψα σε γλάστρες μου!  
Αποτελέσματα μετά το νέο τους συνολάκι, θα ανεβάσω κ φωτο  ::

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Σταματη καλησπερα, αυγο με κρόκο τους δινεις καθημερινα? η εστω αυγοτροφη που να περιεχει κροκο? 
Εχεις παρατηρησει καμια διαφορα στα δικα σου τουλαχιστον τα κυριαρχα οπως π.χ. πιο εντονη κιτρινη γραμμη στη φτερουγα?

----------


## jk21

Σταματη δεν περιμενω ο κροκος να επηρεασει σημαντικα και το εχω ξαναπει (αν αποτελει μερος αυγοτροφης και οχι φουλ σκετο κροκο καθε μερα )

η πιπερια η κοκκινη ομως αν δινεται συχνα ,ισως σου δωσει αχνα καποια σημαδια

----------


## stam64

Καλημέρα σας και καλή εβδομάδα, sorry για την καθυστέρηση αλλα καλοκαιράκι βλέπετε, ήμουν εκτός σπιτιού.
Αυγό ή αυγοτροφή με κρόκο δίνω τουλάχιστον 4-5 φορές την εβδομάδα κ όσο για τα χορταρικά, πιπεριά-μπρόκολο-σπανάκι κ όπως είπα τωρα τελευταια κ γλυστρίδα δίνω περίπου 2 φορές την εβδομάδα από το καθένα,δηλαδή κάθε μέρα κ κάτι άλλο.

----------


## jk21

Αν αυτη η διατροφη ηταν εν μεσω πτεροροιας και μετα ,ειναι πολυ σημαντικη η μαρτυρια σου Σταματη και περιμενω με ενδιαφερον καποιους γνωστες των καναρινιων χρωματος ,να πουνε τη θεση τους ,αν αυτο ειναι αναμενομενο ή οχι !

----------


## stam64

Κάπου λέει ¨αν δε πάθεις δε θα μάθεις¨, οπότε εγώ που δε πάω σε διαγωνισμούς το δοκιμάζω τώρα που αλλάζουμε στολή  ::  κ βγάζω συμπεράσματα.Όταν με το καλό βάλουμε τα καλά μας ρούχα, θα ανεβάσω φωτό!

----------


## stam64

Πάντως θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον αν κάποιος ¨χρωματάς¨ γνωρίζει να μας πει κάτι περί αυτού!

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

> δινε παραλληλα πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα και βιταμινη Α στη συσταση


Φιλε Δημητρη πολυβιταμινη με αμινοξεα ειναι το ενα προιον-σκευασμα να το πω και η βιταμινη Α ειναι το δευτερο? 
Εννοω οτι θα πρεπει να αγορασω 2 προιοντα και οχι ενα που να περιεχει και τα 3...

----------


## jk21

οι περισσοτερες πολυβιταμινες εχουν μεσα βιταμινη Α και οσες ξερω  που εχουν αμινοξεα εχουν ολες και βιταμινη Α .ενα σκευασμα !

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Τωρα στην πτερροροια χρειαζεται καθημερινα η χρηση της? και καθε ποτε στην συντηρηση...Οσο για το μυλοξυδο γινεται να το προσθετουμε και αυτο στο νερο και καθε ποτε?

----------


## jk21

δες το ζιπαρισμενο αρχειο εδω ,κατω κατω ,με την δικια μου προταση χορηγησης .Αλλιως οσο λεει για την πτεροροια το καθε σκευασμα 


*Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*παντως σιγουρα δεν μπορει να δινεται για ολη τη διαρκεια της πτεροροιας καθε μερα .Ενα διαστημα ναι και μετα πιο αραια .Εξαρταται την πορεια της

----------


## NIKOSP

εγω εχω λευκα υπολειπομενα και τους δινω το αυγο μαζι με τον κροκο... και αυτην την αυγοτροφη Η Αυγοτροφή μου (my eggfood recipe)
Δεν εχω δει καμια διαφορα στο χρωμα τους ουτε στα μεγαλα ουτε στους νεοσσους...βεβαια περιμενω να περασουν και την πτερροροια και θα δουμε σιγουρα μετα την αλλαγη του φτεροματος αν επηρεαζει ο κροκος το χρωμα τους.... μια φορα την εβδομαδα τους βαζω και βιταμινη α μια σταγονα επανω στο αυγο

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Η αυοτροφη σου περιεχει και κροκο?

----------


## NIKOSP

Ναι Νικολα βαζω κανονικα οπως τα λεει η συνταγη

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣ28

Ωραια φιλε,θα μας πεις και αποτελεσματα μετα την πτερροροια...

----------


## stefos

υπαρχει περιπτωση να παει και παραπανω απο σεπτεμβρη?
πηρα υποτιθεται αρσενικο 22 σεπτεμβρη και ακομα δεν κελαιδαει, υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι ακομα σε πτεροροια ή 
μαλλον μου δωσανε θηλυκο?
περιμενω πληροφοριες.... ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

> υπαρχει περιπτωση να παει και παραπανω απο σεπτεμβρη?
> πηρα υποτιθεται αρσενικο 22 σεπτεμβρη και ακομα δεν κελαιδαει, υπαρχει περιπτωση να ειναι ακομα σε πτεροροια ή 
> μαλλον μου δωσανε θηλυκο?
> περιμενω πληροφοριες.... ευχαριστω!!!!!!!!!


Υπάρχει,.. εξαρτάται πάντα απο την ημερομηνία γέννησης του!

Εχει δαχτυλίδι ?

----------


## panos70

τα θηλυκα ...δεν ξερω γιατι, ξεπερνανε ποιο γρηγορα την πτεροροια, τα αρσενικα δυσκολευονται περισσοτερο

----------


## stefos

οχι δεν ειχε ουτε ξερω ποσο χρονων ειναι το πουλι.........

----------


## Pidgey

Ένα καναρίνι φετινής γέννας π.χ. στην άνοιξη, θα περάσει πτερόρροια την περίοδο αυτή ή από του χρόνου;

----------


## Gardelius

> Ένα καναρίνι φετινής γέννας π.χ. στην άνοιξη, θα περάσει πτερόρροια την περίοδο αυτή ή από του χρόνου;


Τα φετινά καναρίνια περνάνε τώρα μια πτεροροια ( όχι όλα τα πούπουλα αλλαγή ) και του χρόνου θα περάσουν την " κανονική "  ( πλήρες αλλαγή πτερώματος ).

----------


## johnakos32

> Τα φετινά καναρίνια περνάνε τώρα μια πτεροροια ( όχι όλα τα πούπουλα αλλαγή ) και του χρόνου θα περάσουν την " κανονική "  ( πλήρες αλλαγή πτερώματος ).


Ακριβως απο 2 μηνων ξεκινα να αλλζει το φτερωμα πανω απο την ουρα στην βαση της φτερουγας και παει λεγοντας , δεν θα αλλαξει την ουρα και τα φτερα πτησης οπου θα το κανει απο την 2η και μετα καθως ειναι και τα πρωτα που θα αλλαξει.

----------


## Pidgey

Κατατοπιστικότατοι και οι δυο. Ευχαριστώ.

Διατροφικά σε αυτήν την περίπτωση 3-4 φορές τη βδομάδα αυγό ή αυγοτροφή αρκούν; Χορταρικά κλπ εννοείται δίνω κανονικά.

----------


## johnakos32

Μια χαρά είναι και εγώ τόσο δίνω. 
Κάποιοι λένε κάθε μέρα όταν η πτεροροια είναι έντονη για εμένα σημαντικό ρόλο παίζουν τα μπανακια.  Αφού δίνεις λαχανικά συχνά δεν είναι απαραίτητη η καθημερινή παροχή αυγού αφού και τα χόρτα έχουν πρωτεΐνη! 
Υπάρχει και η λύση να δινεις κάθε μέρα και από λίγο δηλαδή αντί για ένα κουταλάκι του γλυκού αυγότροφη το μισό!

----------


## eyes lf

Δημητρη,
 το εξτρα μιγμα μου μεχρι τωρα αποτελει περιπου
απο 16,5% καμελινα & 16,5% αγκαθι και τους αλλους  8,25% απο το καθ'ενα 
με λιγα λογια οι αμυλουχοι ,μαζι με την ενδιαμεση κατηγορια κατεχουν ενα 50% 
*να αλαξω τις αναλογιες και να γινουν οπως μου εγραψες στο* *Εξτρα μίγμα μικρών σπόρων ποστ 17 ???*



θα σας πω λιγα λογια το πως περναω με τα καναρικανια μου τη *ΠΤΕΡΟΡΟΙΑ* 
*η πτεροροια* στα καναρινια μου ειχε *αρχισει απο τελος Ιουνη και ακομα δεν εχει ολοκλιροθει 
*Ακολουθισα τον *Ιουλη το προγραμα του ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ* αφου η πτεροροια ηταν στα πανω της
και τωρα παλι ακολουθω το προγραμμα του ΑΥΓΟΥΣΤΟΥ..... 
*Ετήσιο πρόγραμμα διαχείρισης εκτροφής*


τους προσφερω 
το* εξτρα μιγμα* μια *μεζουρα των 8 γραμαριων* *ανα πουλι μια φορα την εβδομαδα*.. 
(τα 8 γραμμαρια αναλογουν σε ενα και μισο κουταλακι του γλυκου)
*αφινω το εξτρα μιγμα στο κλουβι καθολης της εβδομαδας* διοτι ειναι τοσο μικροι οι σποροι που με δισκολευαν αρκετα να τους καθαρισω!! 
τα πουλια εμαθαν σιγα σιγα και τρωνε ολους τους σπορους δεν αφινουν ουτε για διγμα 
μονο ενας αρσενικος απο τα 60 πουλια αφινει στη ταιστρα του τον ΑΜΑΡΑΝΤΗΟ ...

*Βασικο μειγμα* 65% κεχρι, 10% βρωμη, 8% περιλλα, 8% κανναβουρι, 3% λιναρι, 3% νιζερ, 3% κολιανδρος
ενα κουταλακι του γλυκου ανα πουλι  

*Κινοα* βρασμενη και στραγκισμενη εχω μονιμα καθε μερα στη *αυγοτρογη* μαζι με* φυτρα απο νιζερ και ροβιτσαυ* (που και που και αλλα διαφορα φυτρα )

*η αυγοτροφη* που ετιμαζω με επιπροσθετα υλικα θα τα βριτε στα ακολουθα λινκ *Απλή συνταγή αυγοτροφής ποστ 152 και ποστ 154* 

*Μίγμα αποξηραμένων βοτάνων σε σκόνη για την αυγοτροφή ποστ 100 * 

*Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του 
Σκευάσματα με βότανα για την πρόληψη ασθενειών των πτηνώναπο το ποστ 62 μεχρι ....* 

*jkmax συμπλήρωμα διατροφής .... ποστ 36 ποστ 39 και ποστ 41* 

*
φρεσκα λαχανικα καθε μερα* + 1 φορα την εβδομαδα *μηλο* και μια φορα *αχλαδι 
*
καθε μερα αφερω τις ποτιστρες για μιση ωρα να πληθουν και 
μπενουν οι *μπανιερες* με φρεσκο καθαρο νερο *για μιση ωρα* (*2 φορες τη εβδομαδα* βαζω και *μηλοξιδο στη μπανιερα*)

μετα μπαινουν οι *καθαρες ποτιστρες με το καθορο φρεσκο νερακι* 
ή και με ενα απο τα ακολουθα αναλογα με το ετισιο προγραμα 
*βιταμινη  ή προβιταμινη Β
**Προστατευτική φόρμουλα για το συκώτι και την αποξίνωσή του*

*Μηλόξυδο 25ml στα 2 λιτρα νερου
ΑLOE VERA σε χυμό 40ml στα 2 λιτρα νερου
ΚΕΦΙΡ Γαλακτος  100ml στα 2 λιτρα νερου
**
Ευχομαι σε ολους ΚΑΛΗ ΠΤΕΡΟΡΟΙΑ !!!**
*

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι και ετσι Δεσποινα ! απλα αν μπορεις ελεγχεις μια φορα στις 15 μερες αν καποιο εχει* υπερβολικο λιπος  
*και αν ναι ,τοτε κανεις τυχον αλλαγες


Α ρε Δεσποινα .... εσυ εφαρμοζεις τις .... θεωριες jk καλυτερα και απο jk !!!

----------

